# Looking for fishing buddies to split gas



## myths (May 8, 2011)

moved this to here form general. 

looking for anyone who might want to get out and fish from time to time. I dont have a fancy big boat, 21' sea ray gutted for fishing with a 90hp. I also dont have much experience on the water fishing but have a few good polls and reels. I just picked up a new humming bird helix 5 si and up loaded the local fishing spots to try out. If you like to fish and dont have a way out i just ask to help with gas. If you know what fish are what and rules about what can be kept thats a plus 

i normally launch at the dock near nas if it matters.

Thanks, Josh

mention it would be about 40$ to split gas unless more than 1 comes (i can fit 4 comfortably) and i can normally go out for the whole day on that but looking for a good backup tank as well for extended stays dont think its a good idea to use my extra 30gal aluminum tank maybe i can trade it for a decent plastic one. i plan on checking some of them out within a few days to test everything out. im Just about done doing all the maintenance on it for the summer to make sure its good to go all season.

I cant promise fish but we can try. i dont have set days its normally whenever work slows down but open to people who want to go out certain days/times id just like to get out more and find the good spots. Im pretty free with my work and can make time when needed.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

PM me if youre still looking, likely picking up a boat myself this fall but in the mean time im always up to fish.


----------



## Rnchris (Apr 3, 2015)

I am a local with some experience off shore and in the bay. Me and my brother in law (down from TN) would love to go out tomorrow. Weather says Saturday is going to be too windy with lots of chop. We have plenty of gear. Let me know.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Please tell us that you have all the proper safety gear along with TOW INSURANCE?
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

call me a 850-512-4549, chris


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*I would be interested*

I would be interested my set off day is Sunday and then it varies..


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What kind of fishing do you do? Any snapper?


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

sorry for the dissapearing act work as kept me busy 24/7 and also rebuild some stuff on engine so running perfect now. i just figured out my fish finder last week on a test run and i really dont target anything still getting use to the area and whats where. but i do like to catch big fish and edible ^^. found some nice spots about 15 miles out last run big clusters of fish, mainly ones about 1' long and round with teeth -.-. didnt have time to venture around to much as i went later in the day. but trying to find someoen to jack my engine up a hole to two and will try to get out atleast one a week. one more run and all the fine tuning should be done.

yea i have vest, flairs,floats, ect, and boatus tow. still trying to track down a vhf radio. i do have a nice big antenna off old boat just no radio.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you can throw my name in the mix, PM me anytime. Off every weekend and have a buddy that will come also. we both know what to do inshore and offshore.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me also!


----------

